# curtir



## inazioo

ola he oido que curtir en brasil aparte de pasarlo bten es algo de drogas.
se puede decir a los amigos y amigas vamos a CURTIR ? gracias


----------



## Vanda

Sim, pode-se dizer. Vamos curtir a noite? Vamos curtir um filme? Vamos curtir uma feijoada?


----------



## Mangato

Curtir equivale a disfrutar. Al desconocer ese mundo, no se si lo utilizan los drogatas. Es posible que curtam a seu modo


----------



## inazioo

muchas gracias a ambos.


----------



## spielenschach

*Curtir* - suportar, alimentar, gozar, desfrutar com grande prazer de: (...) nada poderia ter nascido além de chalaça, versos satânicos, noitadas curtidas a vinho de Torres e farrapos de Filosofia fácil (...) [ Eça De Queirós – A Ilustre Casa De Ramires]


----------



## inazioo

excelente muchas gracias.


----------



## jessk

hola hay una parte en una cancion q dice "la no brasil se fala da curtir" busque q era curtir , pero no se... me parece q no concuerda , alguien me ayuda con esta frase?


----------



## Ericka Cirigo

Hola!!!

Me dijeron ke curtir es tambien disfrutar, espero que te sirva

Hasta pronto


----------



## Mangato

Se utiliza mucho " Curtir a vida",  disfruatr la vida, vivir intensamente MG


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

jessk said:


> hola hay una parte en una cancion q dice "la no brasil se fala da curtir" busque q era curtir , pero no se... me parece q no concuerda , alguien me ayuda con esta frase?


 
Bienvenidísim@ a WRF, Jessk.

Curtir es disfrutar, divertir.

En Brasil de abra de disfrute/diverción.

Espero lo sirva.


----------



## jessk

si, me sirvio muchas gracias


----------



## ELFORTIN

En FACEDADILMA dice 610.000 CURTIDAS VALEU! Cual es el significado? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## anaczz

"Curtir" equivale às opções "Like" ou "Me gusta" no Facebook e, agora, também no Twitter.
Portanto 610000 pessoas curtiram a página.
Valeu! é uma forma de dizer, obrigado! ou foi bom!


----------



## Lorena993

Uma vez, falando com uma colombiana, não reparei que não estava falando com uma brasileira e disse que 'curti a página dela'. Ela ficou muito brava e começou a dizer que eu era grosseira. Desde então percebi que na Colômbia, curtir tem um significado 'ofensivo', mas nunca entendi qual porque essa garota era bastante estressada e eu preferi não perguntar. rsrs


----------

